# Half Off Retouching for First Time Clients



## Elite Retouching (Jan 16, 2011)

*Elite Retouching* was created by photographers FOR photographers in the hopes of both simplifying your life and producing a level of quality your clients have come to expect.
When you use Elite Retouching, you are tapping into years of retouching expertise that will leave you with peace of mind knowing your work will be retouched beautifully. Let us put time back into your life.

We are offering 50% off retouching service for all levels on first orders for first time clients until February 28, 2011. Please visit our website at www.eliteretouching.com for more information and samples. If you have any questions, feel free to contact us at info@eliteretouching.com. Also, keep track of new work and special offers at http://eliteretouching.wordpress.com/ We look forward to freeing up your days!


----------



## ChadHillPhoto (Jan 23, 2011)

An example before and after picture would do wonders for this post!


----------

